# Rhinestone template cutting w/ two circles



## LLmedeiros (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am attempting to cut rhinestone templates. After I make the template in Corel Draw 5 I send it to my Expert 24 plotter and for some reasons it cuts two circles The inner circle is the size I need the outer circle is too big. Any idea as to where I am going wrong?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm... Can you send me the file? I'll take a look at it to see why it's doing that.

Send it to stephanie[USER=119547]@DivineBling[/USER].com


----------



## LLmedeiros (Mar 24, 2011)

Could it be because I didn't regroup at end? I will send it when I get back to my office Monday. Thank you


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It shouldn't matter if you grouped it or not.


----------



## LLmedeiros (Mar 24, 2011)

I make a circle the size I need for rhinestone then object spray it to design. Then break apart artistic media, then ungroup and work with design, then save it as a adobe PDF and sent it to great cuts and then output it to plotter. When it cuts it has an inner and outer circle.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at it in wireframe and see if it shows two circles. You may have to really blow it up to see the two circles. Just make a circle using the circle tool and then go to wireframe. I think you will see two lines. That is why your cutter is cutting two circles because there are two lines there. I know many use corel to do rhinestoning. Curious as to why it has to be turned into a pdf to send it. I use SmartCut Pro by DAS so do not have that issue.


----------



## LLmedeiros (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not sure why I have to change it but when I import it from corel draw to great cuts as a corel draw file I can't see it. I'm am new to this and not very tech savvy. I will look and see if there is two circles. I am extremely frustrated. Thank you all for your help. I am considering purchasing rStones anyone have any feedback about this macro?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I had a similar problem with importing to great cut. I was never able to solve my problem though. I ended up purchasing a program that I could cut directly to the cutter.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try saving as an eps instead of pdf. GC should let you import an eps. CDR is the default format for Corell Draw and that is not a vector file. Your cutter requires a vector file.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know the correct way to explain this, but when you save it as a pdf, it gives the circles an outline, thus the cutter sees two lines and is cutting two lines. I noticed this when I was importing some text as a pdf into my software. Even though the text looked solid, in wire frame, all the little inner pieces (e, o, a, etc), actually were separate pieces.

Try saving as an .eps to avoid this, or before you cut the file, look at it in wire frame and see if you see the two lines. Your software should have a function for you to "combine" or "weld" the two lines into a solid piece and eliminate the cutting of two circles.


----------



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi I use Coral also. Instead of saving it as a PDF just covert it to curves then cut and paste to your cut ware. work great for me I use a roland GX-24.


----------



## LLmedeiros (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys I was able to cut my template. I couldn't find an .eps option so I copy and pasted and worked well. Made my first shirt. Thanks, Lisa


----------

